# Burl Bowls



## Tom Smart (Nov 18, 2021)

I have been tripping over these 2 pieces of ugly wood on the shop floor for coupla years. I won’t have them to kick around any longer.

Big Leaf Maple Burl - 8”








Black Locust Burl - 8” 









Finish on both is walnut oil.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 16 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 18, 2021)

Beauties both!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Barb (Nov 18, 2021)

Very nice indeed! If you find yourself tripping over any more, I'll take one for the team and take them off your hands. I wouldn't want you hurting yourself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 18, 2021)

Barb said:


> Very nice indeed! If you find yourself tripping over any more, I'll take one for the team and take them off your hands. I wouldn't want you hurting yourself.


You are a humanitarian, Barb, thanks for looking out for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 18, 2021)

Oh yeah, ugly wood! SMDH. I'm tripping over ugly wood too but it's shavings of bigger ugly wood. Wish I had that kind of ugly wood to trip over. I wouldn't complain. Dang whiners! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 18, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh yeah, ugly wood! SMDH. I'm tripping over ugly wood too but it's shavings of bigger ugly wood. Wish I had that kind of ugly wood to trip over. I wouldn't complain. Dang whiners! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 18, 2021)

Drop dead gorgeous bowls! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 18, 2021)

Wowzers to the max! Jes remember, it costs less to ship unwanted ugly wood to TN rather than Alaska. Besides their mooses don't smell so good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 18, 2021)

Those are beauties Tom! Did you get any cores?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 18, 2021)

Beautiful bowls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 18, 2021)

That maple bowl in particular is gorgeous

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 18, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Those are beauties Tom! Did you get any cores?


I didn’t Barry. The Black Locust blank was only 2” thick and my coring knives were too large for the Big Leaf. Hated to leave that on the floor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2021)

Beautiful wood and use of it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 19, 2021)

Very nice work. I like them. !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 19, 2021)

WOW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodhaul (Nov 19, 2021)

They look great !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 20, 2021)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 23, 2021)

Those are both beautiful Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks, George. Haven’t seen you around in awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 23, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Thanks, George. Haven’t seen you around in awhile.


I pop in every once in a while. Between work and the shop I stay pretty busy. Stopped in today and these beauties were the first thing I saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 23, 2021)

@Mike Hill them mooses sure taste good though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 24, 2021)

ironman123 said:


> @Mike Hill them mooses sure taste good though.


And they taste good in tamales too!


----------



## JonLanier (Nov 28, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful... better not be kicking them around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

